

Wouldn't it be wonderful to get YC feedback on your app? - abbasmehdi

They have already scrutinized your application, maybe found holes or gaps in it. I know they are looking for smart people first and foremost, but wouldn't it be awesome if you could get some feedback from them based on what they thought - I am sure they wrote notes on your app, it would be great if they could share them - kind of like Simon on American Idol. It might help when you reapply too.
======
lachyg
This would be wonderful in an ideal world, but providing feedback on thousands
of applications would be an insane time suck for them.

~~~
abbasmehdi
I'm guessing that they write notes on your application as they review it.

